# applying swarovski crystals to t-shirts?



## mm11981 (Jan 26, 2006)

Does anyone know if there is some sort of heated device to add Swarovski crystals to t-shirts? I don't want to use a glue, because they will eventually fall off when washed. I think if the crystals are heat applied they should stay on.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Check this thread here that talks about using a bedazzler:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=1965&highlight=crystals


----------



## dailytrendsnyc (Nov 29, 2008)

you can purchase swarvoski hot fix rhinestones from Swarovski Flatback Rhinestones Crystal Store


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

There are many types of Swarovski crystals and make sure that they are "Hot-Fix". Those are the ones that can be applied using a kandi kane or heat press, the others are sew on or glue on.

Veedub3


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Check out Lesson #1 how to make a Rhinestone Transfer, and lesson #2 , and Lesson #3.

I have used all the other tools, without success, untill doing it by hand, and the glue system is messy, spaces are un uniform, between stones.

The heated Wands leave to much space between stones as well, and do not look prof, look homemade. myown opionon,
However i would use it on shoes, sunglasses, cell phones, just not clothing.

If you dont want to set my hand, try a template, awesome...
if we can help any more let us know after you go reading,, lol


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

The wand I have has interchangeable tips for the different sizes of stones. For exampe if you are uisng the 3mm tip then it is the same size of the stone and you can get just as close to the next stone as you can with the tweezers when placing by hand. I am actually looking into the DAS system you guys have been talking about because even placing by hand looks cheezy to me sometimes. Just my opinion. When doing a intricate design with very small stones I can always tell if the design was machine set or hand set. Big difference in the quality of the finished product.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

if you do set by hand, try a exacto knife, Works for me much better than anything else i have tried.


----------

